# Coraline in 3D



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Just got back from seeing Coraline, in 3D. This was the first 3D movie I've seen in quite a few years (back in the day of red and blue 3D glasses). Very impressive, PG rated. It's a little on the dark side, so younger children might have a problem with it. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is on my must-list to see -- glad you liked it. :up:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw the trailer for this tonight on HDNet with Mrs. Smiddy. She has seen some other adverts on it. The older Smiddelette looked at the trailer and liked it, but if it is too dark we will likely hold off.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Without giving away too much of the plot - Coraline discovers an alternate world where everything seems perfect. Of course, there's a down side. It comes along fairly late in the film, and things go terribly wrong and some previously benign characters become evil, perhaps monsterous. This is where younger kids might be scared. OTOH, if they've seen most of the Disney movies, they might handle the scary parts with no problem.
There's a subtle moral in the story - try to make the best of what you have in life.
The 3D effect is stunning, and definitely give an added sense of depth.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the synopsis! I'll think about it...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

One thing I appreciated if that they did not use the old red/blue glasses for the 3D. (Since I'm a red/green colorblind those really do not work for me). 

It was defiantly interesting, and a little dark. I plan to take the misses to it tomorrow.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Coraline was released on DVD today. I went to Blockbuster to rent the Blu-ray version, which has both 2D and 3D versions. I also got 6 pairs of 3D glasses so the family can enjoy that version. And, by the way, the glasses are red and blue. 
We'll be watching it after dark tonight (they strongly advise a darkened room for viewing the 3D version).


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Cholly,
Please let us know if your BlockBuster Rental Blu-Ray had the 3d version on it.. I was VERY disappointed to find out that Blockbuster stripped off the 3d version of Journey to the center of the earth 

I haven't been to my store yet, and I'm sure they are out.. but would like to know if I should expect the 3D version or not.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just watched the rental from Netflix and it had the 3D version on it. I needed the glasses I used for Journey of the Center of the Earth.

Strange movie but interesting. Definitely creepy is some parts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I plan on buying it... just haven't gotten around to it yet. I saw previews for it, and have also seen the comic adaptation that came before the movie. Looked like it would be kind of creepy.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

DaGnome said:


> Cholly,
> Please let us know if your BlockBuster Rental Blu-Ray had the 3d version on it.. I was VERY disappointed to find out that Blockbuster stripped off the 3d version of Journey to the center of the earth
> 
> I haven't been to my store yet, and I'm sure they are out.. but would like to know if I should expect the 3D version or not.


The version I rented has both 2D and 3D. I bought the glasses (15 cents a pair) at the same time I rented the movie. 
Viewing experience: We watched the 3D version on our 55 inch Sony rear projection TV. I found the cardboard glasses to be disappointing -- obviously not up to the quality of the 3D plastic disposables you get in a theater. I wear trifocals and the glasses did not fit at all well. They'd probably be OK for someone who doesn't wear glasses. Because of the poor fit, I found a lot of color contamination. Further, the colors were not anywhere near as vivid as in the theater. The 3D effect was pretty good, but again not as good as in the theater. My son complained that the glasses gave him a headache.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The 3D effects used in the theater are different than what's used at home. The theater uses special *polarized glasses*. The home version uses the old *anaglyph* system. The experience at home is not as good as the theater especially in color quality.


----------

